# Mark XVIII -- Blue or Black?



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Which do you prefer? Black is classic, but wondering if the Black is looking too tectonic (stark, cold and hard) as against that Blue.


----------



## JB70 (Nov 13, 2013)

Blue.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Between blue and black, I'd get black. Prefer the matte dial and black outlined hands over the shimmer of the blue model. Plus, since the date window placement is already abominable, I'd prefer the matching black wheel so it blends in a little. The blue one is nice though in its own right. Actually, I would get the white dial, but you've obviously eliminated that one.


----------



## Nicolas D (Oct 11, 2012)

Normally I'd say black, but IWC nailed the blue on that watch.


----------



## macct (Jun 27, 2008)

The blue looks great as well as the ceramic case option.


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

I saw the blue Mark XVIII at the Hong Kong IWC boutique a couple of days ago and it is just beautiful. My wife preferred the blue over the black too.


----------



## NunoGMR (Oct 8, 2013)

I have yet to see those live. The black is more versatile and it makes the date window disappear. The blue seems dressier but I don't like the strap, would probably change it for a black crocodile from the previous MarkXVII. Interesting bit about the blue: just from looking at pics it appears that the white date window balances the dial providing some symmetry to the number 9 that now shows on the dial. And while doing that it seems the date window is right where it should be for that purpose. But would need to check it in person.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

NunoGMR said:


> I have yet to see those live. The black is more versatile and it makes the date window disappear. The blue seems dressier but I don't like the strap, would probably change it for a black crocodile from the previous MarkXVII. Interesting bit about the blue: just from looking at pics it appears that the white date window balances the dial providing some symmetry to the number 9 that now shows on the dial. And while doing that it seems the date window is right where it should be for that purpose. But would need to check it in person.


I think that your comments are correct. I like the blue, but find it a bit dressier. Plan to go with the black and get it on the bracelet. Tempted by the 3777 on the bracelet. Really like the dial, but for a go anywhere, do anything -- where all the time watch, I think the that the Mark XVIII is likely more wearable in terms of comfort and unobtrusiveness than the 3777.


----------



## ocwatchguy (Oct 9, 2011)

blue is more unique1


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish that they had a grey model at the larger size. I like black. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Blue 

i also prefer the white to the black too


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Nothing wrong with classic black but the blue looks great in photos so far - can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## gasman514 (Jul 5, 2014)

Blue!


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, after much thought, rumination, and perseveration -- I did it . . . I actually pulled the trigger and got the Mark XVIII black dial on the bracelet. Very happy. Will be posting on it.


----------



## macct (Jun 27, 2008)

Does this mean they are now available? Congratulations.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Just stopped by an IWC boutique and checked out the new line. I'll have to say I don't know which version is better, black, blue or even white....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I wish IWC would have done Ingenieur 3239 Laureus with this kind of blue sunburst dial. IMO opinion it looks now "flat and dull". :-(



wkw said:


>


----------



## monopsony (Jan 22, 2014)

I may be one of the few people who vastly prefers the white.



wkw said:


> Just stopped by an IWC boutique and checked out the new line. I'll have to say I don't know which version is better, black, blue or even white....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

monopsony said:


> I may be one of the few people who vastly prefers the white.


It diminishes the impact of the misplaced date window, to my eyes anyway. All three are beautiful!


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)

I would go for the black dial, I can't help liking it more 

Cheers

M


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

monopsony said:


> I may be one of the few people who vastly prefers the white.


This photo has me leaning in the direction of the white dial too.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

nuovorecord said:


> It diminishes the impact of the misplaced date window, to my eyes anyway. All three are beautiful!


IWC just doesn't seem to get the date windows quite right on these watches. They finally dropped the much maligned altimeter style date in favor of a single date window but now the placement is a bit "off". Not a showstopper for me but it's odd that something seemingly so simple continues to elude them.


----------



## jmp909 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you need blue get it, if you are inclined towards black or white get an XV. This is trash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

jmp909 said:


> If you need blue get it, if you are inclined towards black or white get an XV. This is trash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If not for the small size the XV would be my choice.


----------



## jmp909 (Oct 25, 2011)

logan2z said:


> If not for the small size the XV would be my choice.


I thought it was small at first- after wearing it I realized that watches are just oversized nowadays (apparently IWC agrees based on their 2016 new releases). Would advise you try a 36-38mm watch if possible, you may find yourself far more satisfied than you anticipate you will be.

I have watches from 36-44mm and am by no means "against" bigger watches, in this context the Mark XV is like the Audi A5 or BMW 3 series- it isn't as big as an SUV but you don't want it to be when you realize how well it drives.


----------



## TRoos (Apr 19, 2016)

Any idea when either of these beauties will be available?


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Blue.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

TRoos said:


> Any idea when either of these beauties will be available?


They are available now at boutiques. I got the black dial Mark XVIII on a bracelet. I liked it . . . a lot . . . but, despite the fact that they reduced the size from 41 mm in the Mark XVII to 40 mm in the Mark XVIII, it was not comfortable on my 7 inch wrist. It looked fine, but it did not wear comfortably on my wrist. Perhaps I would have felt differently if it was on a strap, but I wanted a bracelet. After less than a week, I traded with DavidSW for a new Explorer 1. DavidSW has the Mark XVIII if you are interested.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

^^

That's a surprise. I can't comment on the 40mm XVIII or the 41mm XVII but will to say that my 39mm XVI on bracelet is one of my most comfortable watches. And the wife agrees - she has the same combo. I can only wonder what else they changed, lug-to-lug distance, curvature of the lugs, ....?



Fantasio said:


> I wish IWC would have done Ingenieur 3239 Laureus with this kind of blue sunburst dial. IMO opinion it looks now "flat and dull". :-(


I was surprised with the dial finish on the 3239 Laureus; had they done something akin the VC Ingenieur Laureus Edition, it would have been a home-run, I think









PS - the black spots on the second- and minute hand are reflections. The hands are shiny and perfect (got a scare myself when I saw the picture ..... I hadn't noticed before)


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

dberg said:


> They are available now at boutiques. I got the black dial Mark XVIII on a bracelet. I liked it . . . a lot . . . but, despite the fact that they reduced the size from 41 mm in the Mark XVII to 40 mm in the Mark XVIII, it was not comfortable on my 7 inch wrist. It looked fine, but it did not wear comfortably on my wrist. Perhaps I would have felt differently if it was on a strap, but I wanted a bracelet. After less than a week, I traded with DavidSW for a new Explorer 1. DavidSW has the Mark XVIII if you are interested.


So that's where he got that from. I was amazed he had one so soon!
Your feelings on the size are interesting. I have about 6.9 wrist, and my 39mm Mark XVI's on bracelets are so perfect fitting on me, they could make me a one watch man (although I have 2, a black and a silver spitfire ).


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

Teaser of the color in daylight - not the same model for sure, but color should be the same


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Blue all the way. It's more unique.


----------



## Carrera8 (Sep 12, 2015)

Blue please.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

mosfetaus said:


> So that's where he got that from. I was amazed he had one so soon!
> Your feelings on the size are interesting. I have about 6.9 wrist, and my 39mm Mark XVI's on bracelets are so perfect fitting on me, they could make me a one watch man (although I have 2, a black and a silver spitfire ).


I think it was just the way it sat on my wrist. It may have been ok on a strap, but I wanted the bracelet. It did not appear too big. In the end I got a Rolex Explorer 1. Just fits so damn well.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

White for me


----------



## MacA (Nov 23, 2009)

The blue will provide a variety of hues in different shading. For that reason I would vote for the blue.


----------



## Bbpatrick (Feb 11, 2014)

I like the blue a lot, but the black is classic so I would choose the black.


----------



## profzhu (Mar 28, 2014)

It was tough. But I believe the blue one was the right decision.


----------



## hebhsteve (Feb 27, 2016)

The blue! It's unique and pretty.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow. I have a black mark XVII but in that pic I love the white! So does my wife. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm on the fence to get one too, and without a doubt the blue one. Good amount of details to make this otherwise very plain looking watch pop.


----------



## mastergreenhand (Aug 17, 2013)

Are these in stores yet? I'm also contemplating the Miramar.


----------



## Tom1970 (May 8, 2016)

This year the fashion is the deep blue colour dial.


----------



## leftnose (Nov 30, 2006)

I just got back from two weeks in Europe and one of my priorities was to get my hands on both the blue at the black at the same time. At the Paris boutique, I was able to find them both and get someone to let me have them at the same time.

After spending much time with both on my wrist in various light conditions, it was my conclusion that the black was the way to go as much as I really, really like blue dials and have too many watches in black already. Unfortunately, in Paris, we were not able to agree on a price that made sense due to the difference in list price between France and the US, even considering the TVA refund available. At least I knew which one I wanted and I like how it sat on my wrist.

Thankfully, at my next stop in Barcelona, the AD and I came together on pricing and with the VAT refund and good exchange rate, I got a price double digit percentage below US list.










Ultimately, the black won for me because it's just more right for a tool watch/flieger. The blue dial is beautiful but paired with the silver hands, polished bezel, and white date window, it's just a little too flashy for me. The white date window does stand out just a bit too much where as the black just melts away.

Long story short, get your hands on both before making a decision. In photos, I prefer the blue. After seeing them in person, I bought the black.


----------



## hoiboy (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure if entirely related,but I was able to try both the blue and black face big pilots recently - the blue (little prince) edition was a real stunner, it really stands out in rea life - I am guessing the blue faced mk xviii must be too in that case.


----------



## NunoGMR (Oct 8, 2013)

I finally got to see these two in person, at IWC store in Amsterdam. The black is nice, but the blue is something else. It's amazing, what a gorgeous watch. Still I agree it does deviate a bit from the classic flieger design. Leather strap with contrast stiching?... good looking but not tool watch stuff. I'm not in a position to buy now but the blue would win me over. With the black crocodile strap of the Mark XVII it would be perfect for 98% occasions. But for someone more into the classic pilot genre the black dial is better.


----------



## GoldenGrottoSharks (Dec 15, 2012)

The blue dial is visually more interesting. I think the black is more cohesive with regard to overall design, though.


----------

